# mid hiking boots?



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

so I am sick of my tall heavy hunting boots..... I'm looking at some lighter weight mids... The merrell goretex Reflex that cabelas sales, or the merrell Pulsate that sportsmans carries. Anyone familiar with either of these? reviews? Thanks for any info.


----------



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

or any mid that is light and waterproof? I mean waterproof as in stepping in a puddle/mud or walking through some dew covered grasses and what not. I'm realistic and don't expect waterproof mids when in snow, or walking through boggy springs areas.


----------



## Kwalk3 (Jun 21, 2012)

Check out the Salomon Quest 4D GTX. Sportsmans and Cabelas don't carry them, but Scheels and REI do I believe. They are solid, lightweight, and have gore-tex, so they should be able to provide you with the waterproof-ness(not a word I know) that you are looking for. I don't have any experience with the other two you mentioned, but the Salomons came highly recommended and I haven't been disappointed.

*Edit- Looks like the Salomons may be a bit higher in price and height than you are looking for. But I still think they are killer boots that are great for hunting.


----------



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

I have tried a few light weight boots- they cut it for some hunting certainly not for others. Love my Vasque hiking boots- not too heavy but very good ankle support- they are gortex lined but I have always been under the opinion that if they aren't rubber they will leak.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

I bought a pair of Cabela's Sir Active Day Hikers last spring and have put a lot of miles on them this summer and they are doing quite well. They are not as good as the old ones that I replaced but when they discontinue one model you have to go with the next one.


----------



## trclements (Jan 17, 2012)

I have tried merril, Solomon, danners, and cabelas brand. The best boot I have fount that actually is waterproof is made by keen. It is the keen oregon pct with their keen dry. You get a 1 year warranty on the boot that is no questions asked and 2 years on the waterproofing. They are by far the most comfortable boot I have ever worn. They discontinued it last year but they still have it under a different name. It is the Pittsburg Soft toe boot. It is exactly the same but with a non slip sole.

http://www.keenfootwear.com/product/shoes/men/pittsburgh-soft-toe


----------



## nocturnalenemy (Jun 26, 2011)

+1 on Keen


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

Another vote for keen but if you need water proof boot you need a muck style boot. No leather boot is a 100% water proof.

You will also notice keen has a larger rubber toe then soloman or other brand boots. It makes them last longer. The two pair of morals ive used had the whole sole come off.


----------



## Upland Blue (Sep 21, 2014)

i got a pair of the new Red Wing Irish Setters this year they are very light and comfy and so far waterproof i'll keep you posted


----------



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

Upland Blue said:


> i got a pair of the new Red Wing Irish Setters this year they are very light and comfy and so far waterproof i'll keep you posted


They are very comfortable hunting boots - I loved mine until 2 days of hunting Chukars. stay away from that terrain and they are great


----------



## Upland Blue (Sep 21, 2014)

Packfish thanks for the heads up they are great boots for walking trails but certain rocks are very slick im going to talk to my Red Wing guy about it today


----------



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

I just sent my Vasque back in to be resoled and recapped- they just called and they are in the mail coming back today- Are your Irish setters the solid leather or the 1/2 leather 1/2 cordura ?


----------



## Upland Blue (Sep 21, 2014)

1/2 and 1/2 what model Vasque do you have and how long on youre first set of soles and what did it cost for the soles and recap


----------



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

There are the Summit- though the Bitteroot I have had- liked a lot- both pairs fit my feet very nicely. After 2 Seasons I am having them redone- I could have gone 3 but decided to just get it over with- There are not a ton of shops that can resole Vibram- I went with a certified place for them out of Colorado- $65 for the soles and $25 for the caps- Hopefully I get another 3 years then it's a new pair. It's that 1/2 and 1/2 design that kills you once you get into the rocks- you need solid steel but since that's not very comfortable all leather is what you get.


----------

